# fsh and lh levels please help



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me if my levels are normal high or low 
LH is 5.1 and FSH is 8.9 I'm 26 year old female. Thank you.


----------



## oldmamagoodmama (May 1, 2014)

EmmaLouise12. said:


> Hi can anyone tell me if my levels are normal high or low
> LH is 5.1 and FSH is 8.9 I'm 26 year old female. Thank you.


FSH can best be read on the cycle days 1-3, did you have your blood withdrawn on the right days?
assuming so, everything looks OK, 
FSH is maybe a bit higher and if you wish to have a family, you should probably not delay it forever. 
but to say anyting, you would need to make another check, and to talk to a real specialist (reproductive endocrinologist)
good luck


----------



## EmmaLouise12. (Mar 3, 2014)

It was read on day 3. My gynecologist said I'm unexplained so I guess it's normal.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Like already said your fsh is on the higher side for your age, ideal would be under 5, once it gets over 10 you do need to think about moving quicker, if you have high levels of fsh already you won't respond to the drugs if you have ivf, did you have an AMH test or AFC scan? 

Mine was 8/9 but then jumped to 23, my clinic won't treat ladies unless its under 10, it can fluctuate though so don't worry too much

Lilly x


----------

